# Flooding Pictures



## thewoodlands (May 5, 2011)

These are a couple of houses down the street and usually on the water, we actually had chunks of snow coming down the river from the mountains today.






Zap


----------



## Fsappo (May 5, 2011)

Lotta little creeks flooded and high water lines now.  My neighbor and I went fishing Sunday.  We caught about 15 or 20 nice sized gills and a few bass on someones lawn who lived next to one of our creeks.  Really, the water was about 18" deep and we were drifting the worms right over his driveway


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 5, 2011)

Looks nasty.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 5, 2011)

Franks, the crazy thing up here is the brook that runs through our property is usually high if the river is high but the brook is down or normal. I should have bought my fishing license and went down to my neighbors and did some fishing on his lawn.



Sav, plenty of people in our town who have lived here all there lives think the company that controls the dams and reservoir screwed up. Also one of the rumors floating around is the DEC changed the levels the company that controls the reservoir could drop the water down to, some are saying the DEC changed it by 20 feet so instead of bringing it down to 30 feet (example only) they could only drop it to 50 feet but that is rumor at this point and we should find out more after this is over.



Zap


----------



## bogydave (May 5, 2011)

Controlling the rivers has been tried for many decades.
Now they are blowing up the very levies they put in to control it.
Maybe building subdivisions on/in a flood plain means it's going to get flooded??? 
I heard on the news, it's going to be the worst flooding since 1936. Not even a record flood.
If it flooded higher in 1936, it will do it again.

Hope your house is on  high ground Zap. 
You got enough wood to make a big raft   Tie it down so it don't float away.
Good luck.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 5, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Controlling the rivers has been tried for many decades.
> Now they are blowing up the very levies they put in to control it.
> Maybe building subdivisions on/in a flood plain means it's going to get flooded???
> I heard on the news, it's going to be the worst flooding since 1936. Not even a record flood.
> ...





Back in the woods and up high, my MIL use to call it the high house. Talking about wood and floating away this older man that cuts every day lives about four miles north had his wood stacked (plenty of it) and with this flooding it reached the wood piles so he has plenty of wood floating around and it looks like the water might stay high for another 5-6 days.



Bogeydave, if it did get back to us plenty of houses & camps on the river would be washed away. We are back in about 600 feet and up plus the road is up there pretty good but we will have a planned route for getting out to up top.



Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (May 6, 2011)

Bogeydave, I decided that I would take a ride by the area this man had his wood stacked and got hit by the flood, hopefully we get some nice weather so this will dry out.

Zap


----------



## bogydave (May 6, 2011)

Oh man, I can feel the pain. It hurts to see that.
As high as the water gets, it'll coat with a layer of mud.
 Hope it don't get higher. 
Hopefully it is all salvageable, just more hard work.
That's a sad picture.

Good post, I bet we all on here can feel some of the pain. 
& in places it's much worse. 

Has it crested? 
From some of the wood on shore, it looks to be going down. Sure hope so.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 6, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Oh man, I can feel the pain. It hurts to see that.
> As high as the water gets, it'll coat with a layer of mud.
> Hope it don't get higher.
> Hopefully it is all salvageable, just more hard work.
> ...





Bogydave, I think it has crested but it should be two to three days before any real drop depending on the weather.



Zap


----------



## begreen (May 8, 2011)

That is sad, hope it dries out soon. 


PS: Zap, can you add your locale to your profile info?


----------



## raybonz (May 8, 2011)

Great pics of a bad situation Zap.. We had that problem here last spring.. I went to a coworkers house and he ran several pumps 24/7 for more than a week to keep the water out of his home.. The pond he lived on literally was around and under his home! Stay dry my friend!

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (May 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Great pics of a bad situation Zap.. We had that problem here last spring.. I went to a coworkers house and he ran several pumps 24/7 for more than a week to keep the water out of his home.. The pond he lived on literally was around and under his home! Stay dry my friend!
> 
> Ray






Ray it's times like this that I'm glad that we live in the woods.





Zap


----------



## raybonz (May 9, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup same here Zap.. I am less than 20 minutes to the ocean but a safe distance when things go wrong.. I have lived a stones throw from the ocean and it is an awesome place to be when things are right though.. 

Ray


----------



## wood spliter (May 12, 2011)

It stinks by the canal's to.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 12, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> That is sad, hope it dries out soon.
> 
> 
> PS: Zap, can you add your locale to your profile info?





BeGreen, we live in the town of Colton in New York State.




GIBIR


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 12, 2011)

Sad as it is, you just have to picture those wood chucks chucking wood in there.

saw an interview with this guy down south- he just broke down in tears.  He built the whole place by hand


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2011)

I have burnt up 3 pumps this spring. I do have flood insurance....Thank God. Never seen so much water. I figured we would at least lose the sewer tank and fingers. (its all still working fine)


----------



## Panhandler (May 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I have burnt up 3 pumps this spring. I do have flood insurance....Thank God. Never seen so much water. I figured we would at least lose the sewer tank and fingers. (its all still working fine)



Speaking of flood insurance, can't imagine why more people don't have it. I pay $213 per year for $13000 coverage. I live on an island in the Ohio River, kinda mandatory for me. Most I've ever had was 4 ft in the basement.


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2011)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I beleave it is a Gov. thing, If your in a flood zone you must buy, If your not you cant buy! My understanding.


----------



## Panhandler (May 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Panhandler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you have a mortage, your lender may require you to buy to cover their investment. I went to school and work with a guy that lives near a creek that floods much more often than the river. He paid off his house and cancelled his flood insurance, bad idea. He got whacked within a year. I just don't know why people won't protect their investment.


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2011)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I know where I live its when not if.


----------



## Ncountry (May 14, 2011)

quote(BeGreen, we live in the town of Colton in New York State. )quote






I thought I recognized where those pictures are taken. I live in Lisbon . Just took a motorcycle ride the other day  to Parishville and back around down the dam rd into South Colton and the water was very high.


----------



## begreen (May 14, 2011)

Wow, that's way up there. You're almost into Canada.


----------



## Ncountry (May 14, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Wow, that's way up there. You're almost into Canada.




I could see Canada, just across the river,out of the shop window at my last job.                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Here are a few picture of the same river zapny took pictures of.Taken last weekend. This is just one of many dams roughly 0-20 miles out of Colton.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 14, 2011)

Ncountry said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ncountry, nice pictures it looks like Rainbow Dam.




Zap


----------

